# Anxious about procedures



## caligirl1282 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have been presenting with GI bleeding and severe ab pain for almost 1 month now. I just went bakc to the GI and he ordered an endoscopy and colonscopy for next Tuesday. Im terrified of anesthesia as is but I am literally sick thinking about possible results from these tests. I feel like my anxiety is so bad I cant function. Does anyone else get the anxiety this bad with getting tested?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh I have SO much empathy with you there - I remember back in the autumn of 2005 absolutely convincing myself that I had bowel cancer and working myself into a total frazzle about colonscopies and the like its not healthy at all and the trouble with testing - for me anyway - was not so much the actual procedure (and believe you me, a colonscopy is really not that bad if thats what you are having) but the waiting for the results.If your anxiety is totally off the wall about this - go back to the GP and get him to prescribe you a very short course of diazipan (sorry spelling) - just as a short-term measure - don't take for long as they are highly addictive or you might do OK with Rescue Remedy which my oldest girl takes to quell horrible exam nerves - alternatively - see if you can find some sort of relaxation classes.Try not to stress too much (though I know thats easier said than done) - just try and be business-like about all of this - the docs are just ruling things out - I'm sure you'll be grand so.Do let us know how you go on - remember millions of folk have had to go through these tests - and they are all here to tell the tale.Sue


----------



## caligirl1282 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Sue V. I was prescribed xanax. I just dont know how Ill get through the next week. Every symptom that manifests is making me more and more nervous. I guess these tests are necessary (endoscopy and colonoscopy) but I am literally almost too scared to know the results. I am like you were and Im completely convinced I have colon cancer. My grandma just passed away from it in October. Thanks for your support and Ill keep you updated!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While colon cancer is relatively common in the over 60 age group it is really rare in anyone under 50 even if they had an elderly relative with it.Almost all cases in the younger age group with it come from a family where they have lots of polyps and usually about 1/2 the family gets colon cancer before 40, and they would probably already be screening you.It is unlikely they will find something deadly, and once they know what it is they can get you on the proper treatment. A lot of GI things are not much fun, but most of them aren't lethal. While there is bleeding from polyps or tumors usually you are talking small amounts you see on a medical test most of the time, not the kind that sends you off to the doctor in a hurry.Try to do things that relax and calm you as much as possible while waiting for the tests, it isn't always easy, but that added anxiety never helps with any health issues.


----------



## caligirl1282 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Im not gonna lie it made me a little more nervous bc the GI blood was found through a swab test and sigmoidscopy (sp?). He did say I had internal hemroids though so I wonder if it could be that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Darling - could I urge you NOT to go scaring yourself on sensationalist websites on the internet - Kath is a wise woman, so heed her words. Try to keep busy and what not before these tests - when are they happening. I know that's easier said than done - but 90% of the time - its all just a precaution and when its all over and done with - then you can relax knowing you've had a proper "MOT".If you want to PM me anytime - I'm round and about over the w/e and tomorrow after work.Hang in there kiddo - it'll be OK>Sue


----------

